# Eco vacuuming?



## Mozza (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok so there is a great Eco way to wash and clean paint work. but how about generating the power for you vacuum. seems a bit hypocritical of me to advertise Eco valeting/Detailing when I'm burning petrol in a genarator to create power just tu vacuum. any super eco ways og getting the electricity recuired that people know of?


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

inverter? that way you charge the batteries when youre driving. You have to use van so may as well use it to charge batteries between jobs?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

As above, split charger and a leisure battery. I don't get the whole eco thing with cleaning, you need water and power in some sense so just use whatever works for you.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

bigmc said:


> As above, split charger and a leisure battery. I don't get the whole eco thing with cleaning, you need water and power in some sense so just use whatever works for you.


Have to agree. I think the point (currently) of Eco Friendly detailing is to reduce the amount of unfriendly chemicals being washed into the environment as well as preserve water (_although strickly speaking the latter is a misnomer since the amount of water on and around Earth is relatively constant with only small amounts being lost outside the atmosphere so actually water as a resource is never going to be an issue, with the exception of hose pipe bans although why they dont simply desalinate sea water as a reserve...but i digress_)
There is the risk of going a bit "hippyish" if you attempt to go completely eco friendly and you'd have to look at things like cycling to your jobs with a trailer to pull your cleaning kit along. Will batteries charged by an invertor allow you to vacuum for long enough to clean a car? im not sure they would really!

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Buy an elephant.


----------

